# Need to test ride 1x road bike



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi All,

We're looking for recommendations for bike shops in the SF Bay Area where we can test ride 1x road bikes.

SportsBasement was a nogo.

I haven't found what I'm looking for as I've been googling around.

Maybe Roaring Mouse? I'll give them a call.

Thanks.


----------

